# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Hebrew University of Jerusalem Constructing New 3D Printing Center

## Brian_Krassenstein

The Hebrew University of Jerusalem has announced the construction of a  new 3D and Functional Printing Center, which will expand the  capabilities of a school already responsible for some of the most  innovative 3D printing applications we've seen in the last few years.  The center is the first 3D printing hub in the country, and it will be  open to researchers from all disciplines. Check out 3DPrint.com for more  details: http://3dprint.com/113015/hebrew-uni...y-3d-printing/

----------

